# Hey Kawi Fans Check This Out



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

http://newproductlaunch.kawasaki.com/?cm_mmc=NPL11-1-_-KMC.com-_-LeftNav-_-NPLConsumerHome


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool. Let's hope the brute is in there w/ some changes. Doubt it though.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

im checking CARB now for new filings.. hold please...


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i hope kawi steps up there game


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i checked. the last filings were march 29th
no new filings with larger displacements. sorry!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i checked. the last filings were march 29th
> no new filings with larger displacements. sorry!


 

sucks ................lol


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> i checked. the last filings were march 29th
> no new filings with larger displacements. sorry!


 
DOETH!!!!!


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

They need to do something. With all of the ex Brute riders buying Canned-Hams now...it's going to take change to keep customers.


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

ive always had can-am in my eye but jus not in my wallet. so if brute stays cheaper its brute ftw


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I can field strip my bruit blindfolded. don't wanna learn a new motor...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> I can field strip my bruit blindfolded. don't wanna learn a new motor...


 
yep i'm with yea but i will be learning a new set up shortly .. thanks to my wife who doesn't bleed team green


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> yep i'm with yea but i will be learning a new set up shortly .. thanks to my wife who doesn't bleed team green


I also agree with him... but i am curious to see the wifey's new ride. I guess we'll find out if you're a Can-Am machanic OR a Can-NOT machanic soon enough lol


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> I also agree with him... but i am curious to see the wifey's new ride. I guess we'll find out if you're a Can-Am machanic OR a Can-NOT machanic soon enough lol


:haha:


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

More displacement isn't really nessasary, the stock brute makes enough power to break stuff...

What they do need to address is the known shortcomings.

Rear Seal
Radiator
Front Diff
PenLock
Temp gauge
More holes in tank skid and the electronics tray under seat
fuel pump for FI bikes
ETC.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea if they fixed those small problems .... and i hope i dont have to work on it ... i told her she breaks it she fixes it .... but i doubt that will happen


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

This yr me and one of our employees is going to the kawasaki dealer meeting in las vegas in october. Im hoping they come out with some bad azz things. I havnt heard anything yet. Sometimes you get a leak that i hear about. Kawi is good at surprising us sometimes so we'll see. i've seen a few pics of a brute that was an 800 or 900 with the second seat on it but dont know if they are legit or not.


----------



## WOLVERINE (Jan 1, 2010)

I heard rumours of a 2up from Kawie in 2012 and also a 850 or 900cc engine but it's just rumours. Talked with dealer but they don't know either. Would like to see the Japanese make a 2up to compete against the POO POO, Bomb and AC...
I bought Kawie cause they were the only one's to give me a deal. If dealers won't budge on the MSRP then they can eat me! I got $2500 off the price of a new unit!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i was kinda hoping for a bigger brute but me and my wallet are fine with them not lol


----------



## N2Otorious (May 10, 2010)

Lets not forget, because Kawi has left the Brute alone for so many years, has alot to do with us having a great selection of aftermarket parts, and hop ups. and when you go to buy or sell used parts you only need to mention IRS or SRA 650 or 750.... and then the prospective buyer knows if the part will fit or not...

Just fix the weal links we have found, or offer a heavy duty version of the weak parts... and fix the rear seal...


----------



## jbadon (Sep 21, 2009)

walker u really think they want to fix them> ur luckey if she washes it lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

jbadon said:


> walker u really think they want to fix them> ur luckey if she washes it lol


no she is washing it or it will be a different paint job on it


----------



## 06REDGRIZZ (Mar 6, 2009)

man what a disappointment


----------



## keith (Dec 2, 2009)

06REDGRIZZ said:


> man what a disappointment


 i agree


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

the new jet ski looks badass.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

No new brute .. But the Vulcan 1700 Vaquero is schweeeet.


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

at least we can part our bike out for the next couple years haha


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

We've taken the ultra 260 out a few times. OMG lots of power and it will rip yer arms out of your sockets. Cant imagine what the ultra 300 will do!


----------

